# New to forum



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

Hi all, well I've just purchased my first mk1 tt and have a feeling I might be on here frequently! It's been a dream of mine for 30 years (52 now) but although I've had it just since Xmas, already had a few problems & now back to garage tomorrow, as suddenly battery dieing & overheating after a few minutes running. I'm gutted as have no money left to keep throwing at it, and used my savings to get it  
Unfortunately I'm a woman who doesn't know much about sensors & engines, so feel I've taken on a possible nightmare. I'm usually not nieve, and in the past have driven solo across Europe raising money for different charities, but this 02 1.8 quatro so far is not my dream car, I had hoped it was.
Anyway thanks for letting me join and I will try and stay positive


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome hope you get it sorted cheep and fast 😁


----------



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome hope you get it sorted cheep and fast 😁


Cheers Yellow TT....Certainly feels like it will be a bigger "project" than I had initially anticipated 😀


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Melodie, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hope you have a good warranty.
Hoggy.


----------



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

Hi Hoggy, thankyou & no unfortunately I don't. I was meant to get one, but have been chasing it since I got the car. The previous owner now knows I've got issues with the car, so doubt I will get it. Just going to persevere with trying to get bits done on it when I can. 
I think I need to find a tt fanatic near me, who could have a look at it for me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Melodie1 said:


> Hi Hoggy, thankyou & no unfortunately I don't. I was meant to get one, but have been chasing it since I got the car. The previous owner now knows I've got issues with the car, so doubt I will get it. Just going to persevere with trying to get bits done on it when I can.
> I think I need to find a tt fanatic near me, who could have a look at it for me


Hi Melodie, Hopefully, the faults will be simple, but if not you have come to the best place for good advice, so ask if not sure about any diagnosis.
Do you have any service history, how many miles?
Hoggy


----------



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

Hi Hoggy, 
Yes its done 94,000 and had service history upto 2014. Its hardly done any mileage since. All mot's minor advisories which I've sorted, but did reveal (which I had no clue about) that it had previously been set up for track. Even local garage said never seen a set up like it before (See rear cambers in pic. Fronts now green after having a rod replaced, but rear surprised the garage) 
I only purchased it as always wanted one, and would mainly be to get to work...Certainly not for track 😀


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Was this a garage purchse or private ?


----------



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

Private


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Melodie, Welcome


----------



## Melodie1 (11 d ago)

Hi Molinos (sounds Spanish) and thankyou


----------

